# Southend's free air show Itinary



## trackend (Apr 29, 2008)

This years airshow flying program has just been posted its not bad for a free airshow.
Maxims Casino Southend Airshow


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2008)

You going to that one, Lee?


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2008)

evangilder said:


> You going to that one, Lee?



I hope to Eric. Get the old D50 out bung on the bigma and give it a bash
if its feasable. I May even try shooting from the pier as it would put me directly on the end of the flightline for different prospective but I,m not sure on the restrictions either way any shots I think are ok I'll post.
I will be crossing my fingers for some decent weather as I find that sigma needs plenty of light to get good results.
At least I can spend most of the day sitting on my backside watching some aircraft which suits me fine, having said that I was out walking with the wife last weekend not far from your old haunt (Lakenheath) in Bury St Edmonds. 
I'm sure you've wandered around the abbey grounds a couple of times Eric.
(these shots are only from a little olympus miju 700 vest pocket so the quality is a bit suspect, sorry. just thought it would bring back some memories for you)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah the memories. Nice stuff, Lee.


----------

